
Watch live: Virgin Galactic is unveiling the interior cabin of SpaceShipTwo - melling
https://news.yahoo.com/virgin-galactic-unveiling-cabin-rocketship-113514052.html
======
melling
This already happened. Skip the first 10 minutes

